# I'm a bit annoyed - Am I over-reacting?



## Ruthie (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All.

I could really do with a bit of perspective, if you don't mind!

I took M for his pre-school booster injections today.  The nurse told him if he was brave he would get a present.  He was pretty good so she gave him a bag to open with his present inside it.  Can you guess what it is yet?  Yep, it was a lolly.

'Is that, by any chance, a sugar free lolly' I say, through gritted teeth.

'No' says the nurse. 'Should it be?'.

Now, once I explained to the nurse he was T1 she was fab and put a special sign thing that will pop up as soon as someone goes into his records to say he is an insulin dependant diabetic.  My issue, which I have been slowly getting more and more worked up about is WHY was this sign not added to his records as soon as he was diagnosed? and is there any other in house lists etc that his name is missing from.

Should I write to the practice manager or am I just having a slightly cabin-feverous over-reaction?

Thanksx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2012)

I think that, unfortunately, many hospital records are not 'joined up' and things that may seem obvious to the patient may not be considered when adding notes - it's only when these things are brought to the attention of staff that action is taken. Provided that there is the possibility to include such a flag in the software - it may be a new feature that is only being updated on an ad-hoc basis. Might be worth bringing it to the doctor's attention at the next appointment. 

p.s. what happened to the lolly? Did he get something else instead?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 11, 2012)

Whether M was diabetic or not, I would be anoyed full stop if a child of mine was given or offered sweets by a HCP. Tooth rot and obesity springs to mind for starters 
Why oh why didn't she check his record though before she started?

Even if it was a sugar free lolly on offer it's still full of carbs.


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Ruthie,

I would be concerned that Type 1 wasnt on M's records - it really should be there for all sorts of reasons - let alone if he had ever needed steroids which would have affected his BG's! I would email and ask what the normal procedure is for recording of such vital information. But I dont understand why it wasnt there - surely M has the flu jab and has had his pneumonia jab? Where do they get the list of 'vulnerable' patients from for the flu jab? 

I really wouldnt be upset about the lolli-pop - if M feels that he is constantly left out of such treats it might affect him in other ways. Sue - I hardly think a lolli-pop would cause obesity! There is also evidence based research that shows that if sugar is given immediately after a jab it helps to take away the pain - whether that is phsychological or not it works apparently.Bev


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Ruthie, what ever you do dont complain. The reason there was no sign on his records is probably because the staff are hard pressed these days just to keep up. After my wife visited our doctor the other year he rang her whilst we were at dinner because he forgot what my wife went to see him about. They are trying their best Im sure.


----------



## bev (Dec 11, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Hi Ruthie, what ever you do dont complain. The reason there was no sign on his records is probably because the staff are hard pressed these days just to keep up. After my wife visited our doctor the other year he rang her whilst we were at dinner because he forgot what my wife went to see him about. They are trying their best Im sure.



Hi Austin Mini,

Hmm - not sure why you think that is allright?Medical Records are there to ensure that all relevant information is at hand when either prescribing medication or making a diagnosis - the GP needs the full picture in order to make an informed decision. I am certain a GP would rather add this information than any harm come to the patient due to misinformation.Bev


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd drop them a letter to point out the error of their ways - NICELY Bev.

And ask for reassurance in writing, and then they have to reply ! and you aren't actually complaining, are you?  Just a query from a concerned parent ......


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 11, 2012)

This has happened a few times to us for flu injections and the like. It is pointed out at the time to the nurse who usually admits she had read same and it's "oh gosh so sorry what was I thinking" Think they are on automatic pilot - injection number 12, not 4 yo with T1  Anywho I just accept to take home with and she can have after tea or such-like.

I kind of let things go over head a bit these days, happy to point out and accept apology there and then and hope that same hcp thinks next time.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

I rang and asked for a flu jab as they hadn't sent me a letter.  

 They did go into his records and found the entry for his diagnosis so it was in his records but not prominently. The nurse tested the new message and as soon as you click onto his records the page greys out and a box pops up with the information in it. And as I said, the nurse was very apologetic.  OH said I expect too much!  

Hopefully, it's sorted.  Oh, and the lolly - well I told him he could have it after dinner and relied on the short attention span of a 3 1/2 year old to forget.  And he did!

xx


----------

